# Prior Waybills



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Is there a way to pull up all the waybills for the night before, or jut the last ride? I can pull up the trip ID in the driver's dashboard and get some info and a map of the route but I like the format of the waybill better. Sorry if this question has been answered already, my sleep deprived search skills let me down this morning.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Only the last ride, as far as I know.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep, last ride only.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Take a screen shot after each ride of waybill, problem solved.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

What do you like better on the waybill? What makes it worth the extra effort?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Look on Uber iPhone, looking at mine now under accounts, recent trips......... I can ho back to 08/14/14.


----------

